# "Last Post By"



## Carbs (Oct 28, 2015)

The old forum made it apparent who made the last post in a thread. Because I ain't so smart....I used to use that as a guide for if I've seen the most recent post or not in any given thread. Would it be easy to have this displayed? If not I can live without, but it would be cool!

Gracias


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Carbs, how was it apparent?


----------



## Carbs (Oct 28, 2015)

Ah ok, I have to apologize. If I view the forum from my computer I can see which user posted last. 90% of the time I view the forum from my iPhone, and on my mobile device instead of saying the user name it only says "Latest: X" X meaning whatever time the post was made. 

This is a VERY small "problem" and I can definitely adjust. I just thought it disappeared altogether. I appreciate all the work you've done on this site and do not want to make mountains out of mole hills!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2015)

It's all good, thanks!  Please tell me what would be best for mobile, I will see if it can be done easily...

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Carbs (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll definitely do so if the need arises, as it stands now I think I can get by using the "recent posts" button and actually be better off. Thanks for being so receptive to ideas, though!! 

Best,
Dave


----------

